# How far can a 2x10 be spanned without center support?



## dbldee20 (Dec 31, 2008)

the 2x10's are being used to support decking on a 14ft span, and would serve as floor joists. 

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

first are you talking about a beam or joists? also the species of wood comes into play.

here is a link to the Prescriptive Residential Wood Deck Construction Guide which is based upon the 2009 International Residential Code. Your code may differ, contact the building department to verify 

http://www.awc.org/publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf

this will give you the maximum spans based upon the species of wood used, and the loads they must transfer to the ground. Pretty much anything you want to know about deck construction is contained within this document.

Good luck!


----------



## dbldee20 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks

I'm pretty sure it's yellow pine from south carolina. that seems to be what most sellers in my area carry. #2 prime treated lumber is what's on the tag.

The 2x10's are being used as floor joists and not the beams, which are notched into 6x6 posts.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

should be table 2 in the Guide, just pick your spacing and it'll give you your maximum length

Good luck!


----------

